# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  volvo s40 πορτ μπαγκαζ δεν ανοιγει

## chrisrer

καλησπερα παιδες, για να μην το βαλω φωτια ολο το αμαξι μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος να μου πει πως ανοιγει το πορτ μπαγκαζ? δεν δουλευει ξαφνικα η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη....υπαρχει τροπος να ανοιξει χειροκινητα?....στο ιντερνετ που εψαξα λεει για ενα καλωδιακη που κοβετε,αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να το ανοιξουμε για να το δουμε

----------


## exop

από ένα γρήγορο search





> if using the key to try and lock or unlock the trunk and it still wont  open it will need to be opened from the inside by unboltin gthe latch  from the body, then most likely it will need a new trunk lock/latch  assembly. sometimes something gets stuck in the latch, but either way it  will need to be opened from the inside. you can fold down the seats to  access the trunk. not going to be asy either way.



http://www.justanswer.com/volvo/25ld...ies-trunk.html


Το manual εδώ http://esd.volvocars.com/local/en-ca...s%20Manual.pdf δεν λέει κάτι

----------


## chrisrer

ναι  ρε θαναση απο μεσα πως ανοιγει..........ριχνω τα καθισματα μπαινω μεσα αλλα πως ανοιγει απο μεσα δεν ξερω....δεν εχει κατι να το πατησω και να ανοιξει

----------


## exop

κοίτα στο manual - λέει οτι έχει ένα φωσφωρίζοντα μοχλό που τον τραβάς, ανοίγει και μετά πρέπει να τον "ξανασπρώξεις" στη θέση του

----------


## SeAfasia

> καλησπερα παιδες, για να μην το βαλω φωτια ολο το αμαξι μπορει να βοηθησει καποιος να μου πει πως ανοιγει το πορτ μπαγκαζ? δεν δουλευει ξαφνικα η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη....υπαρχει τροπος να ανοιξει χειροκινητα?....στο ιντερνετ που εψαξα λεει για ενα καλωδιακη που κοβετε,αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να το ανοιξουμε για να το δουμε



γιατί δε παίρνεις την αντιπροσωπία της volvo να τους ρωτήσεις;

----------


## agis68

το ίδιο συνέβη ξαφνικά σε μένα στο renault που εχω πήγαμε για διακοπές και δεν μπορούσαμε να ξεφορτώσουμε.....τεσπα τα βγάλαμε με τα καθίσματα ριγμένα και την άλλη μέρα διαπίστωσα κομμένο καλώδιο προς την κλειδαριά....

----------


## johnnkast

Μεγαλη πικρα η πισω κλειδαρια απο τα S30..40...60...
Χωνεσαι απο τα πισω καθισματα μεσα στο πορτ-μπαγκαζ...και προσπαθεις να ξεβιδωσεις την μεταλλικη πλακα που εχει την καρκελα στο "σταθερο" μερος (πανω απο τον πισω προφυλακτηρα)..νομιζω οτι εχει torx η μπουλονια (δε θυμαμαι...),θα "πληγωσεις" αρκετα το πλαστικο καλυμα για να φτασεις στις βιδες....
Μολις ανοιξεις το καπω θα διαπιστωσεις ποσο μ@λ@κες ειναι αυτοι που το σχεδιασαν...αφου για να απεμπλεξεις το μηχανισμο απο την καρκελα θα πρεπει να λυσεις ολο το συστημα που εχει ενα μοτερακι με εναν ατερμονα σε ενα γραναζι-φορεα που μπαινοβγαινει ενα πλαστικο εμβολο ...καπου εκει σπαει και μπλοκαρει η κλειδαρια....
Το μοτερ φρακαρει τελειως και δεν μπορεις ν'ακουσεις αν χτυπαει εστω και λιγο γιατι κανουν θορυβο οι αλλες κλειδαριες.
Περυσι το καλοκαιρι μου'φεραν ενα s60 με τετοια  βλαβη θεωρωντας ο μηχανικος απο το συνεργειο οτι "κατι ηλεκτρικο μωρε θα'ναι".
Πολυ δυσκολο να επισκευαστει....απλα αγοραζεις καινουριο μηχανισμο.
Καλο ειναι να πας στην αντιπροσωπεια να στο πιασει κανενας εμπειρος λαμαρινάς για να μην το κανεις ζημια

----------


## picdev

> Μεγαλη πικρα η πισω κλειδαρια απο τα S30..40...60...
> Χωνεσαι απο τα πισω καθισματα μεσα στο πορτ-μπαγκαζ...και προσπαθεις να ξεβιδωσεις την μεταλλικη πλακα που εχει την καρκελα στο "σταθερο" μερος (πανω απο τον πισω προφυλακτηρα)..νομιζω οτι εχει torx η μπουλονια (δε θυμαμαι...),θα "πληγωσεις" αρκετα το πλαστικο καλυμα για να φτασεις στις βιδες....
> Μολις ανοιξεις το καπω θα διαπιστωσεις ποσο μ@λ@κες ειναι αυτοι που το σχεδιασαν...αφου για να απεμπλεξεις το μηχανισμο απο την καρκελα θα πρεπει να λυσεις ολο το συστημα που εχει ενα μοτερακι με εναν ατερμονα σε ενα γραναζι-φορεα που μπαινοβγαινει ενα πλαστικο εμβολο ...καπου εκει σπαει και μπλοκαρει η κλειδαρια....
> Το μοτερ φρακαρει τελειως και δεν μπορεις ν'ακουσεις αν χτυπαει εστω και λιγο γιατι κανουν θορυβο οι αλλες κλειδαριες.
> Περυσι το καλοκαιρι μου'φεραν ενα s60 με τετοια  βλαβη θεωρωντας ο μηχανικος απο το συνεργειο οτι "κατι ηλεκτρικο μωρε θα'ναι".
> Πολυ δυσκολο να επισκευαστει....απλα αγοραζεις καινουριο μηχανισμο.
> Καλο ειναι να πας στην αντιπροσωπεια να στο πιασει κανενας εμπειρος λαμαρινάς για να μην το κανεις ζημια



, χειριστήριο οδηγού σε skoda του 2002, 4 κουμπιά = 45ε! 
να ναι καλά το ebay.
Ούτε απέξω δεν θα πέρναγα απο αντιπροσωπεία, ανταλλακτικό και σε μάστορα να μου τη αλλάξει....

από ότι βλέπω πας σε 40-50ε απο ebay, οπότε ετοιμάσου τι θα ακούσεις εδώ στην ελλάδα
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...latch&_sacat=0

----------


## chrisrer

θαναση δεν εχει κανεναν μοχλο να τραβηξω....κωστα αν παρω την αντιπροσωπεια θα με πουνε φερτο απο εδω, τα γνωστα......... γιαννη αν μπορεις φιλε να γινεις ποιο αναλυτικος η αν εχεις καποιο σχεδιο να προσπαθησω εγω και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη να το παω σε μαστορα θα σου ημουν ευγνομων

----------


## john_b

> ....κωστα αν παρω την αντιπροσωπεια θα με πουνε φερτο απο εδω, τα γνωστα.........



Μου θυμίζεις το ανέκδοτο με τον γρύλο (καθώς πήγανε προς το σπίτι αναρωτιόταν: κι αν δεν έχει, κι αν έχει και μου πει δεν γουστάρω να στον δώσω, κι αν..., στο τέλος χτυπάει την πόρτα και μόλις ανοίγει ο άλλος του λέει: Δε γ@μιέσαι ο γρύλος σου κι εσύ). Αντί να βγάζεις συμπεράσματα, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο και ρώτα. 

Έχω δει τύπο με σκόντα (νομίζω) να προσπαθεί να ανοίξει την αυτόματη τάπα βενζίνης, η οποία μετά από πολύ ώρα, άνοιξε στην τελευταία προσπάθεια πριν το σπάσει. Δεν τα πουλάνε απλώς πανάκριβα, χρησιμοποιούν και φτηνιάρικα υλικά.

----------


## chrisrer

Γιαννη δεν ειναι ετσι, θα δοκιμασω να προσπαθησω μεχρι εκει που ξερω μετα λογικο ειναι να παει σε μαστορα,,,,, φυσικα και θα δω μονος μου αν εχει καμια καμμενη ασφαλεια για αρχη να ρωτηο να πειραματιστω μεχρι εκει που μπορω.......ειναι κοροιδια να το πας το αυτοκινητο για καμμενη ασφαλεια και να σ λενε εργατοωρες καναμε αυτο αυτο και αυτο 20 ευρω για μιαασφαλεια........προχχθες πηγα σε συνεργειο ..περασα τυχαια και ειχα μια καμμενη λαμπα και τον λεω μαστορα αλλαξε την λαμπα που καηκε και με πηρε 7 ευρω.....γιαννη δεν το ξαναπαω για λαμπα πως το λενε ...το φαναρι απο το συγκεκριμενο αμαξι βγαινει ολο με ενα κλιψακι ..η λαμπα αλλαζει ακριβως σε δευτερολεπτα.....εχω αλλα ξει μονος μου και αλλη φορα λαμπα και εγω του ειπαοτι βγαινει το φαναρι και πως......δηλαδη τι εκανε ο μαγκας κι με πηρε 7 ευρω για μια λαμπα χωρις αποδειξει..........

----------


## vasilllis

> Γιαννη δεν ειναι ετσι, θα δοκιμασω να προσπαθησω μεχρι εκει που ξερω μετα λογικο ειναι να παει σε μαστορα,,,,, φυσικα και θα δω μονος μου αν εχει καμια καμμενη ασφαλεια για αρχη να ρωτηο να πειραματιστω μεχρι εκει που μπορω.......ειναι κοροιδια να το πας το αυτοκινητο για καμμενη ασφαλεια και να σ λενε εργατοωρες καναμε αυτο αυτο και αυτο 20 ευρω για μιαασφαλεια........προχχθες πηγα σε συνεργειο ..περασα τυχαια και ειχα μια καμμενη λαμπα και τον λεω μαστορα αλλαξε την λαμπα που καηκε και με πηρε 7 ευρω.....γιαννη δεν το ξαναπαω για λαμπα πως το λενε ...το φαναρι απο το συγκεκριμενο αμαξι βγαινει ολο με ενα κλιψακι ..η λαμπα αλλαζει ακριβως σε δευτερολεπτα.....εχω αλλα ξει μονος μου και αλλη φορα λαμπα και εγω του ειπαοτι βγαινει το φαναρι και πως......δηλαδη τι εκανε ο μαγκας κι με πηρε 7 ευρω για μια λαμπα χωρις αποδειξει..........



Xρηστο καλα κανεις και αφου πιανουν τα χερια σου το παλεψεις μονος.Αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει κοροιδια αν ο μαστορας παιδευτει για να βρει την βλαβη.Ουτως η αλλως η δουλεια ειναι να βρεις την βλαβη.Τωρα αν αλλαξει μια κλειδαρια η ενα καλωδιο η μια ασφαλεια ειναι το λιγοτερο.
Τωρα αν θεωρεις εσυ οτι 7€ ειναι πολλα για μια λαμπα ,τι να πω....

----------


## chrisrer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/H7-Xenon-Hal...ac8e99&vxp=mtr    7 ευρω κανουν το ζευγαρι οι χενον φυσικα και ειναι πολλα βασιλη......αυτος τοποθετησε 1 απλη λαμπα δηλαδη ποσο μα ποσο να κανει.......επειδη και εγω εχω μαγαζι και ξερω τι γινεται.....οι ποιο πολλοι προτιμανε να κανουν την αρπαχτη τους? αντι να προτιμησουνε να κρατησουνε τον πελατη? και φυσικα φοβαμαι να παω στην αντιπροσωπεια για το προβλημα μην με γδαρουν ....... δεν κραζω τα συνεργεια αλλα κραζω αυτους που κοιτανε να βγαλουν μηνιατικο απο μια απλη βλαβη...... αλλα πλεον χωρις να θιξω καποιο εμπορο η μαστορα και επειδη εχω αγανακτησει πανω σε αυτο το θεμα πρωτα δοκιμαζω εγω μεχρι εκει που μπορω και μετα απευθινομαι σε συνεργειο...........

----------


## ezizu

> Γιαννη δεν ειναι ετσι, θα δοκιμασω να προσπαθησω μεχρι εκει που ξερω μετα λογικο ειναι να παει σε μαστορα,,,,, φυσικα και θα δω μονος μου αν εχει καμια καμμενη ασφαλεια για αρχη να ρωτηο να πειραματιστω μεχρι εκει που μπορω.......ειναι κοροιδια να το πας το αυτοκινητο για καμμενη ασφαλεια και να σ λενε εργατοωρες καναμε αυτο αυτο και αυτο 20 ευρω για μιαασφαλεια........προχχθες πηγα σε συνεργειο ..περασα τυχαια και ειχα μια καμμενη λαμπα και τον λεω μαστορα αλλαξε την λαμπα που καηκε και με πηρε 7 ευρω.....γιαννη δεν το ξαναπαω για λαμπα πως το λενε ...το φαναρι απο το συγκεκριμενο αμαξι βγαινει ολο με ενα κλιψακι ..η λαμπα αλλαζει ακριβως σε δευτερολεπτα.....εχω αλλα ξει μονος μου και αλλη φορα λαμπα και εγω του ειπαοτι βγαινει το φαναρι και πως......δηλαδη τι εκανε ο μαγκας κι με πηρε 7 ευρω για μια λαμπα χωρις αποδειξει..........









> http://www.ebay.com/itm/H7-Xenon-Hal...ac8e99&vxp=mtr 7 ευρω κανουν το ζευγαρι οι χενον φυσικα και ειναι πολλα βασιλη......αυτος τοποθετησε 1 απλη λαμπα δηλαδη ποσο μα ποσο να κανει.......επειδη και εγω εχω μαγαζι και ξερω τι γινεται.....οι ποιο πολλοι προτιμανε να κανουν την αρπαχτη τους? αντι να προτιμησουνε να κρατησουνε τον πελατη? και φυσικα φοβαμαι να παω στην αντιπροσωπεια για το προβλημα μην με γδαρουν ....... δεν κραζω τα συνεργεια αλλα κραζω αυτους που κοιτανε να βγαλουν μηνιατικο απο μια απλη βλαβη...... αλλα πλεον χωρις να θιξω καποιο εμπορο η μαστορα και επειδη εχω αγανακτησει πανω σε αυτο το θεμα πρωτα δοκιμαζω εγω μεχρι εκει που μπορω και μετα απευθινομαι σε συνεργειο...........



Χρήστο εδώ κατά την γνώμη μου φταις και εσύ.  
Από  την  στιγμή  που βλέπεις ότι δεν  μπορεί ή δυσκολεύεται (εφόσον βάσει των γραφόμενών σου, βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι είναι κάτι σχετικά απλό) ο μάστορας να  βγάλει  το  φανάρι μόνος του  και πρέπει να του το υποδείξεις εσύ  (όπως γράφεις), απλά του λες αμέσως και ευγενικά π.χ. '' άστο δεν πειράζει, μην ασχολείσαι'' κ.λ.π., παίρνεις  το  αυτοκίνητο, φεύγεις  και το κάνεις μόνος σου (τέτοιες λάμπες είναι νομίζω πολύ εύκολο να βρεις ακόμα και σε βενζινάδικα)  . 

Όσο για την απόδειξη που δεν σου  έδωσε,
α) εσύ γιατί δεν του την ζήτησες και 
β) γιατί δέχτηκες να  πληρώσεις χωρίς να σου δώσει απόδειξη (υπάρχει η σχετική νομοθεσία περί αυτού και θα μπορούσες να αρνηθείς να πληρώσεις χωρίς    την έκδοση του σχετικού παραστατικού, κάτι βέβαια που το γνωρίζεις αφού έχεις μαγαζί) ;   

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή αυτού του είδους η σύγκριση που κάνεις στο ποστ#13 (πέρα από μια ενδεικτική τιμή κόστους του όποιου προϊόντος).
Είναι ανόμοια πράγματα, οι τιμές που βρίσκεις για ένα προϊόν στο ebay, με το κόστος (εργασία+προϊόν κ.ο.κ.) από έναν επαγγελματία (με παροχή υπηρεσιών,πέρα από το όποιο εμπορικό κομμάτι) στην Ελλάδα (μιλάω γενικά και όχι συγκεκριμένα στην δικιά σου μόνο περίπτωση) .


Εκτός αυτού βέβαια το λογικό θα ήταν πρώτα να κοιτάξεις για το κόστος της λάμπας στην αγορά (στην Ελλάδα, ή έστω στο ebay αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι για μια σχετικά φθηνή λάμπα αξίζει να ασχοληθεί κανείς με το ebay, με μεταφορικά κ.λ.π. και εκτός αυτού υπάρχει και ο παράγοντας του χρόνου παράδοσης ) και μετά να αποφασίσεις πως θα πράξεις (από που θα την αγοράσεις, αν θα την αλλάξεις μόνος σου κ.λ.π.) . 

Το να δοκιμάζει κανείς  μόνος του (πάντα μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί και του επιτρέπουν οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία του, ώστε να μην προξενηθεί παρα πέρα ζημιά) να κάνει την όποια επισκευή-επιδιόρθωση κ.λ.π. σίγουρα δεν είναι λάθος. 

Φιλικά η άποψή μου.

----------


## chrisrer

σηφη εχεις δικιο φιλε μου στα νααγραφομενα σου...απλα το εκανα με την καλη διαθεση ετσι ωστε να συνησφερω σε μια επιχειρηση οικονομικα και να μην το κανω μονος μου ..δεν ειναι η ατιμη λαμπα αλλα ολη η βοηθεια οπως δεν ειμαι απολυτος για την αποδειξει να μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας.....και ολο αυτο με σκοπο αν μ αρεσει η δουλεια του να γινω πελατης του.......οπως επισης δεν δημιουργω αυτο το θεμα να κατηγορησω απλα δεν ξαναπαω εκει απλα πραγματα........οσο για την συγκριση δεν εχει τρελη διαφορα με ελληνικες τιμες οι λαμπες γιατι τα περνουν χονδρικη...τεσπα δεν ειναι το θεμα μας ποσο και που....απλα επειδη συγκεκριμενα  με το αυτοκινητο θελει πολλυ ψαξιμο για να εμπιστευτεισ καποιον και να γινεισ πελατης του ....ζηταω μια τυπικη βοηθεια οσο αφορα το προβλημα μου να προσπαθησω εγω και αν το καταφερω ναμ βγει ποιο οικονομικα......απο εκει και περα οπως και να χει σε συνεργειο θα καταληξω

----------


## klik

> Έχω δει τύπο με σκόντα (νομίζω) να προσπαθεί να ανοίξει την αυτόματη τάπα βενζίνης, η οποία μετά από πολύ ώρα, άνοιξε στην τελευταία προσπάθεια πριν το σπάσει. Δεν τα πουλάνε απλώς πανάκριβα, χρησιμοποιούν και φτηνιάρικα υλικά.



ας διαβαζε τις οδηγιες χρηστη για το πως ανηγει χειρικινητα...

----------


## picdev

Η λαμπα στη φρατζη εχει 80 λεπτα με αποδειξη. για απλα πραγματα ουτε εχω το παω. Οταν ημουν φανταρος σε μια αδεια το πηγα για φιλτρο βενζινης.αερα.και καμπινας. Και του λεω σφιξε και το χειροφρενο κοστος=120e . Εκλαψα γιατι μπορουσα να το κανω και μονος μου απλα ειχα αδεια και βαρεθηκα. Κοστος μου ειπε 50ε για τα φιλτρα. Ξερω ποσο κανουν .35ε του κοστισαν. Η ολη δουλεια γυρο στο μισαωρο

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Το ίδιο αυτοκίνητο το είχα και εγω με την ίδια βλάβη κΆι το πήγα και το έφτιαξα στην αντιπροσωπεία μου είπε ο μάστορας οτι κόπηκε η πλεξούδα στο σημείο πίσω αριστερά στον βραχίονα που σηκώνει το πορτ πάγκαζ  και το κόστος πολυ πάνω απο 100€

----------


## chrisrer

νικο ακριβως τα ιδια προβληματα διαβασω στο ιντερνετ. βλαβη με μηδαμηνο κοστος και σε ζητησαν 100 ευρω ...αυτο εννοω κοροιδια να ενωσουν 1 καλωδιο 100 ευρω......θυμασε πως το ανοιξανε? στον διακοπτη του πορτ μπαγκαζ εχει κατι βιδες πιθανον αν τις ξεβιδωσεις βγαινει και ο διακοπτης με την πλεξουδα σε εκεινο το σημειο ειναι?.......κανω υποθεσεις τωρα γιατι ειμαι εκτος κα ιδεν εχω εργαλεια να το δοκιμασο.

----------


## vasilllis

Xρηστο αυτες οι λαμπες δεν ειναι xenon.Οι χενον ειναι μακροστενες και εχουν μια ακιδα χοντρη
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-1-Pair-...f45ec2&vxp=mtr

δες στο τελος τι γραφει(halogen lamp) κατι τετοιες ειναι http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2-Pcs-Ca...a7988b&vxp=mtr
ασχετο βεβαια ετσι για την κουβεντα.
Αν σου εβαλε μια Trifa η Philips η δεν ξερω τι σαφως ανεβαινει.Επισης ξεχνας το βασικο.Πρεπει για αυτη την δουλεια να πληρωθει.Παλι λοιπον θεωρω τα 5€ να μην ειναι κλοπη ουτε γδυσιμο.
Για τα 100€ που λενε καλο ειναι αν δεν εχουμε αποψη του θεματος μην σχολιαζουμε,Ενα καλωδιο που εχει κοπει μπορει να χρειαστει ξυλωμα το μισο αυτοκινητο .Ομως το κοστος ειναιενα καλωδιο 0,10€

----------


## chrisrer

βασιλη 7 ευρω ανεφερα.....τεσπα δεν ειναι το θεμα μας η λαμπα.........αθριο αν ειναι καλος ο καιρος εδω θεσσαλονικη θα δοκιμασω να δω τι γινεται , αν βρω το προβλημα θα στειλω εδω στο φορουμ κσι οταν επισκευαστει θα αναφερω τι ακριβως ητανε.......λαμβανω υποψιν του νικου την απαντηση γιατι αντιμετωπισε το ιδιο προβλημα οπως διαβασα και στο ιντερνετ οτι το συγκεκριμενο αυτοκινητο παρουσιαζει το ιδο προβλημα.......αφοθ πρωτα κανω τσεκ τις ασφαλειες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

την επισκευη την χρεωσε 130€  βρηκα την αποδειξη το αμαξι το πηγα το πρωι  και το πηρα το απογευμα στο κλεισιμο δεν ξερω τι εκανε μονο οτι μου ειπε.
την κλειδαρια ετσι μου ειπε στην αρχη οτι θα την κανει παραγγελια εξωτερικου κλειστηκε ραντεβου και πηγα το αμαξι μετα απο μερες οταν ηρθε το ανταλακτικο που δεν ηταν τελικα κλειδαρια αλλα καλωδια , αν θες να ρωτησω αυριο πως ανοιγει το πορτ παγκαζ με κομενα καλωδια

----------


## chrisrer

νικο αν το κανεις αυτο θα σου ειμαι ευγνομων ..δεν ειναι καιροσ για 100 αρικα

----------


## Gaou

φιλε μου εχεις κανα manual για το αυτοκινητο σου ? εκει μεσα δνε εχει κανα διαγραμμα ? τι μοντελο ειναι ?

εντιτ : εχει καποια το μουλαρι αλλά δεν ξέρω την χρονολογία και ειναι και λίγο μεγαλα ( καλα αυτο το λυνουμε)

----------


## georgegr

Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθήσει;
http://forums.swedespeed.com/showthr...harness-on-S40

----------


## chrisrer

καλημερα...γιωργο δεν εχει αυτο τον μοχλο απο μεσα που ανοιγει χειροκινητα αυτο ειναι το προβλημα...δεν εχει κατι να ανοιγει χειροκινητα....παυλο ειναι 2006 μοντελο δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησει αυτο http://esd.volvocars.com/local/en-ca...s%20Manual.pdf

----------


## chrisrer

Σημερα μολισ σχολασααπ οτην δουλεια και πατησα το πορτ μπαγκαζ ανοιξε μετα απο 7 μερες .....τι να πω....το καλο ειναι οτι μπορω να το βαλω χερι ποιο ανετα να δω τι παιζει

----------


## SV1DB

Είναι  λυπηρό  το φαινόμενο  ΣΟΒΑΡΩΝ  Ευρωπαικών  κατασκευαστών  να  παρουσιάζουν  γελοία  προβλήματα και μάλιστα σε μοντέλα  κάποιου  επιπέδου  . Δεν θέλω  να κατηγορήσω  την συγκεκριμένη  εταιρεία  αλλά  η  όλη  συμπεριφορά αντιπροσώπου εξ ίσου  μεγάλου ονόματος  αντιμετωπίζουν  τους  πελάτες  σαν  τριτοκοσμικούς....

S-40   αυτόματο Turbo  Ταξίδι  Αθήνα  Δράμα  το πρωί  πάω να βάλω μπρός  ακούγεται  ένας μεταλλικός  θόρυβος  και πάπαλα
έσπασε  το γρανάζι της μίζας.  Στο τοπικό συνεργείο  διέλυσαν  το μισό αυτοκίνητο  για να βγάλουν την μίζα .  Αλλά  καινούργια δεν υπάρχει πουθενά η Αθήνα θέλει 20 μέρες  να έρθει  από  Σουηδία, η Θεσσαλονίκη  βρήκε  μια μεταχειρισμένη  έρχεται με courier  1 εβδομάδα  όλα αυτά την  βάζουνε και γυρίζουμε  στην Αθήνα  μετά τα διόδια  Αφιδνών  σταματάμε σε έλεγχο της τροχαίας  σβύνουμε  πάμε να  ανάψουμε  και ακούμε τον ίδιο μεταλλικό  θόρυβο  η μίζα  παρέδοσε το πνεύμα....

Πείραμε ταξί  την επομένη στο συνεργείο της  αντιπροσωπίας  έγινε  το έλα να δεις  το κράτησε  15 ημέρες  το κόστος  1500 ευρώ σύνολο με την μεταχειρισμένη   (+300)  1800  Ε  και  μία εβδομάδα ξενοδοχείο  κλπ έξοδα. 

Το  ίδιο  αυτοκίνητο  στην  εθνική  οδό  είχε  ένα  σαμαράκι  έξω  από  τους  νέους Πόρους  μετά τα Τέμπη  μόλις το πηδήξαμε  άρχισαν  να κουδουνίζουν τα φανάρια   - είναι  πλαστικά κουμπωτά -  είχαν κρεμάσει  από τα καλώδια. τα κούμποσα και έβαλα σιλικόνη  για να μη τα χάσουμε.  Στο  ταμπλό  άναβε  μόνιμα η ένδειξη  ότι είναι ανοικτή η πίσω  πόρτα  έψαξα  δεν υπήρχε διακόπτης   γιατί το σύστημα είναι πνευματικό  με διακόπτη  πίεσης  αέρος  λίγη  σιλικόνη και έσβεισε και  αυτό. 

Έχουμε συνέχεια  σε ταξίδι  στην Ελβετία   στην επιστροφή  άναψε  το  δυναμό  ενδειξη  ότι δεν φορτώνει την μπαταρία  και η κόρνα  δεν  λειτουργούσε   αφού   μείναμε  από μπαταρία  τσεκάραμε  το alternator  όλα  εντάξει  το πρόβλημα  εξακολουθεί
στην  Ιταλία  έξω από το  Μιλάνο  με την ψυχή στο στόμα  χωρίς να σβήνουμε τον κινητήρα  πάμε σε ένα συνεργείο  που μας  σύστησε   ένα  βενζινάδικο  ότι είναι  "μαφιόζος"  τεχνίτης  και δεν  υπάρχει βλάβη  για αυτόν που να μη την τακτοποιεί  .

Του είπαμε  τα συμπτώματα  και  απάντησε  στην Ελλάδα  έχετε  έλεγχο καυσαερίων ?  γιατί  τον ρωτάμε  γιατι  θα κάνω By-Pass   τον σένσορα  καυσαερίων  ο οποίος  εάν είναι  υψηλός  τότε  κάνει το  αυτοκίνητο  immobilize   εν μέρη  μη φορτώνοντας την μπαταρία  και απενεργοποιόντας  την κόρνα   Συγχαρητήρια  ΜΕΓΑΛΑ  Σουηδικά  μυαλά  φθάσαμε στην Αθήνα και  φυσικά  ξυλώσαμε  την σχετική  πλακέτα  ....  Ειλικρινά  σαν τεχνικός  λυπάμαι  για την τόσο φημισμένη εταιρεία... Τον επόμενο μήνα  πουλήθηκε  και  αγόρασε  ένα  Ιαπωνικό.... Είχε αγοράσει το Σουηδικό  για λόγους  Prestige....

 Σας  κούρασα  αλλά αυτή είναι  ή ωμή  πραγματικότητα...

----------


## Gaou

αυτα ειναι πακετα χοντρα. τελικα εκτος απο σουηδέζες ( που να πώ και την κακια μου της μαμανε μονο οι μουσουλμανοι ) βγάζει τπτ αλλο αυτη η χώρα ? παλια τα ειχαμε σε υποληψη αλλα ηταν μεχρι να πεσουν στα χερια των οδηγών εδω ?
τον μαφιοζο επρεπε να τον βαλετε μεσα στο αυτοκινητο φιμωνμενο και δεμενο. αν τον ελευθερωνες εδώ αγαλμα θα σου στήνανε οι ελληνες.

----------


## picdev

Τετοια απενεργοποιηση δεν τη περιμενα. Αλλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι η ΕΕ θα το βαλει υποχρεωτικα σε ολα τα αυτοκινητα. Τα 1500ε πως προεκηψαν? Ποσο το Ανταλαλτικο και ποσο η εργασια?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## nikosp

> Είναι  λυπηρό  το φαινόμενο  ΣΟΒΑΡΩΝ  Ευρωπαικών  κατασκευαστών  να  παρουσιάζουν  γελοία  προβλήματα και μάλιστα σε μοντέλα  κάποιου  επιπέδου  . Δεν θέλω  να κατηγορήσω  την συγκεκριμένη  εταιρεία  αλλά  η  όλη  συμπεριφορά αντιπροσώπου εξ ίσου  μεγάλου ονόματος  αντιμετωπίζουν  τους  πελάτες  σαν  τριτοκοσμικούς....
> 
> S-40   αυτόματο Turbo  Ταξίδι  Αθήνα  Δράμα  το πρωί  πάω να βάλω μπρός  ακούγεται  ένας μεταλλικός  θόρυβος  και πάπαλα
> έσπασε  το γρανάζι της μίζας.  Στο τοπικό συνεργείο  διέλυσαν  το μισό αυτοκίνητο  για να βγάλουν την μίζα .  Αλλά  καινούργια δεν υπάρχει πουθενά η Αθήνα θέλει 20 μέρες  να έρθει  από  Σουηδία, η Θεσσαλονίκη  βρήκε  μια μεταχειρισμένη  έρχεται με courier  1 εβδομάδα  όλα αυτά την  βάζουνε και γυρίζουμε  στην Αθήνα  μετά τα διόδια  Αφιδνών  σταματάμε σε έλεγχο της τροχαίας  σβύνουμε  πάμε να  ανάψουμε  και ακούμε τον ίδιο μεταλλικό  θόρυβο  η μίζα  παρέδοσε το πνεύμα....
> 
> Πείραμε ταξί  την επομένη στο συνεργείο της  αντιπροσωπίας  έγινε  το έλα να δεις  το κράτησε  15 ημέρες  το κόστος  1500 ευρώ σύνολο με την μεταχειρισμένη   (+300)  1800  Ε  και  μία εβδομάδα ξενοδοχείο  κλπ έξοδα. 
> 
> Το  ίδιο  αυτοκίνητο  στην  εθνική  οδό  είχε  ένα  σαμαράκι  έξω  από  τους  νέους Πόρους  μετά τα Τέμπη  μόλις το πηδήξαμε  άρχισαν  να κουδουνίζουν τα φανάρια   - είναι  πλαστικά κουμπωτά -  είχαν κρεμάσει  από τα καλώδια. τα κούμποσα και έβαλα σιλικόνη  για να μη τα χάσουμε.  Στο  ταμπλό  άναβε  μόνιμα η ένδειξη  ότι είναι ανοικτή η πίσω  πόρτα  έψαξα  δεν υπήρχε διακόπτης   γιατί το σύστημα είναι πνευματικό  με διακόπτη  πίεσης  αέρος  λίγη  σιλικόνη και έσβεισε και  αυτό. 
> 
> ...



Εάν εννοείς τον Σαρακάκη σαν αντιπρόσωπο είχα πρήν πάρα πολλά χρόνια αγοράσει ένα αυτοκίνητο Honda και η συμπεριφορά του σε service και ανταλλακτικά ήταν απερίγραπτη
Ουσιαστικά απογοητεύθηκα και το πούλησα σχεδόν τσάμπα
Οσο για το Volvo πολύ περίεργο μου φένεται να σπάει το γρανάζι της μίζ

----------


## SV1DB

Δυστηχώς  Νίκο  , είναι  αλήθεια  ...  Αλλά  μιας  και ανάφερες  τον αντιπρόσωπο-συνεργείο  έχω  μακρά εμπειρία...

Το  1978   είχα  μία   Oldsmobile  98   αυτόματη,  έκανα  service  στον αντιπρόσωπο  της   General Motors που ανήκε το αυτοκίνητο  του ομίλου Σαρακάκη...  είχε  ένα πρόβλημα  το  καρμπυλατέρ  και  το συνεργείο μου  είπε να παραγγήλει καινούργιο επειδή  το ποσό που ζητούσε  ήταν  υψηλό  τηλεφώνησα σε φίλο  στο  Chicago ...  ο οποίος  μου είπε είσαι τρελλός που θα το  αλλάξεις  Θα σου στείλω  το σετ  τις φλάντζες  και το βιβλίο  για να του κάνεις  overhauling  (δηλαδή να το διαλύσω τελείως) το κόστος  ήταν  12 δολλάρια  και  μπήκα στον πειρασμό .

Ένα Σαββατοκύριακο  το  διέλυσα   μέσα  σε ένα ταψί  (μιλάμε για τετραπλό  που τροφοδοτούσε  τα  6500 κυβικά του V-8  435 άλογα)  η μητέρα μου  που έβλεπε το σκηνικό  μονολογούσε  κατέστρεψες το  αυτοκίνητο  ...

αφού το διέλυσα  τελείως  το καθάρισα  σχολαστικά  και  από μαύρο  έλαμψε  το γυαλιστερό  ασημί . Άρχισα την συναρμολόγηση φλάντζες  ροδέλες  12  βίδες  ρυθμίσεως  πίεση - αποπίεση  κλπ  με τέτοια σχολαστικότητα  που είχα μείνει  εκστασιασμένος πχ.
Βίδα  3  την βιδώνετε  τελείως  και την ξεβιδώνετε  3,5 στροφές  ... οδηγίες  για  τελείως άσχετους...  αφού  έγινε το ίδιο με τις 12 βίδες  το εγκατέστησα  έβαλα όλα τα σωληνάκια των πιέσεων .  σύνδεσα  την τροφοδοσία της βενζίνης  (μεταλλικό σωληνάκι διαμέτρου  25 χιλιοστών  ναι  σωστά ...)  και  έβαλα  μπρός  ... χωρίς το φίλτρο αέρος  και τον "παππά)  διαμέτρου  80 εκατοστών  για να βλέπω  τι γίνεται...  άρχισα  να μαρσάρω  τοπικά   με το χέρι  και  ο ήχος  του venturi  κελαιδούσε  χωρίς καθυστέρηση  βγήκα  στην  Εθνική οδό  για τεστ  Drive  το αυτοκίνητο  πετούσε ...  Την επομένη στον Σαρακάκη  ο τεχνικός με ρώτησε  θα αλλάξετε  καρμπυρατέρ  του  απάντησα  ότι  είχα  κάνει  και γελούσε  όταν το είδε  αυτό είναι καινούργιο !!!  Μήπως  το άλλαξες  στον κυρ  Γιώργο  τον  καρμπυλατερτζή ???  Όχι του  λέω  μπορείς να το μετρήσεις , καυσαέρια  κλπ  ξεκίνησε  και μου είπε ότι είναι ρυθμισμένο   τέλεια  τον  ευχαρίστησα  και  έφυγα περήφανος  όχι  για τα χρήματα  που γλύτωσα  αλλά  ότι  από ηλεκτρονικός  πέρασα και τις μηχανικές  εξετάσεις  . Μεγάλη η ιστορία  αλλά αληθηνή...

----------


## Gaou

> Οσο για το Volvo πολύ περίεργο μου φένεται να σπάει το γρανάζι της μίζ



το πολύ περιεργο ειναι ότι σπασανε δυο. και αν δεν εχουν προβλημα τα συγκεκριμενα ανταλλακτικά θα ορκιζομουν ότι κάτι αλλο εφταιγε. και εγώ εχω θέμα με τα volvo. καθοτι ειχα παει βόλτα με ένα αντιπροσωπο μιας εταιριας και πισω καθόταν ο γερμανος απεσταλμενος με την γυναικα μου οπου την κοιτουσε σαν ξερεολουκουμο..! απο τοτε δεν ξαναμπηκα σε volvo

----------


## SV1DB

H  πρώτη  φορά  ήταν  η  αρχική  στα  8000  km  ,  η δεύτερη  ήταν  μεταχειρισμένη,  από την Θεσσαλονίκη  η επόμενη καινούργια  δεν  περίμενε  για  την επόμενη  το  πούλησε...

Αυτά  συμβαίνουν  και στις καλλίτερες  εταιρείες  και  πρέπει να  ανακαλούν τα μοντέλα για επισκευή  για να έχουν πρόσωπο στην πελατεία τους.   

Οι λεπτομέρειες  είναι αυτές  που κάνουν την αξιοπιστία  του αυτοκινήτου. Και για να μη γίνω  γραφικός  αγόρασα  1.100.000 δρχ  ένα   Justy  4X4   Subaru   μετά  από  4 χρόνια  χωρίς καμμία  απολύτως  βλάβη  ούτε ένα λαμπάκι  και  330.000  χιλιόμετρα το πούλησα  στην αντιπροσωπία   1.700.000 δρχ  και  ευχαριστημένος  πήρα  το  Impressa  που κράτησα  άλλα  5 χρόνια πάλι χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα άρα δεν υπάρχει  μέτρο συγκρίσεως ένας φίλος  είχε αγοράσει  ένα Punto  στα  80.000 km  άρχισε να καίει λάδια  κατέβασε μηχανή  κλπ.

Το πρόβλημα  της μίζας  ήταν χρόνιο  στα   4Χ4  της  Dacia   κάθε  2000  km   αλλαγή  μίζας  είχαμε ένα στην εταιρία και  οι αλλαγές  μέχρι  τα  20.000  km  ήταν  8  !!!   αφού είχαμε  απειλήσει  την αντιπροσωπεία  ότι θα το κάψουμε  στο Σύνταγμα παρουσία  δημοσιογράφων...

----------


## chrisrer

διαβασα ολες τις απαντησεις που παραθεσατε,η γνωμη μου πλεον δεν υπαρχει αυτοκινητο χςρισ προβληματα τα εχοθν κανει ετσι.......με το βολβο εγω προσωπικ ποθ το εχω λιωσει στοθς δρομους με 220.000 χιλιομετρα μηχανικαδεν εβαλε κατι αλλα φυσικα ειχε τα θεματακια του.......οι γλιστρες στα παραθυρα με τον καιρο εχουν φθαρει πρπει να τις αλλαξω κιαποια στιγμη......το θεμα με το πορτ μπαγκαζ οπως επισης με κρεμασε η οροφη επειδη ειναι μαυρου χρωματος (το λεω γιατι και σε ενα μαυρο bmw που ειχα αντιμετωπισα το ιδιο προβλημα) προς το παρον βεβαια.......σε ολα τα αλλ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος αλλα πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια οταν αγοραζει καποιος ενα αυτοκινητο με αρκετο κοστος βγαζει τετοια χαζαπροβληματα κια αυτοκινητα μικροτερης αξιας δεν εχουν τετοιου ειδοθσ προβληματα.......τεσπα αν συνεχιστει αυτο το βιολι θα το βαλω φωτια μπροστα στην αντιπροσωπεια και θα φωναξο τα καναλια.......ποιο πολλα λεφτα παο εμας τρωνε τα κωλοαμαξα

----------


## Gaou

> ....η γνωμη μου πλεον δεν υπαρχει αυτοκινητο χςρισ προβληματα ...



μαλλον δεν ειχες ποτε γιαπωνεζικο . νισσαν τογιοτα μηδενικα προβληματα οπως λεει και ο γειτονας.

----------


## chrisrer

παθλο μην εισαι τοσο απολυτως και πραγματικα δεν το λεω για σενα προσωπικα αλλα ξεκολληστε ολοι με ευρωπαικα γιαπωνεζικα.....mitsubisy lancer 2010 μοντελο του κουμπαρο μοθ προβλημα στον κινητηρα επισκευη 1800 ευρω......toyota προβλημα ηλεκτρολογικα (φιλου) και πολα πολα αλλα περιστατικα...μην ειστε απολυτοι προβληματα υπαρχοθν σε ολα.......ολα ειναι θυγρατικες της θυγρατικης πλεον........

----------


## moutoulos

> ... αλλα ξεκολληστε ολοι με ευρωπαικα γιαπωνεζικα....



Τώρα το είπες καλά ...
Γιατί οτιδήποτε είναι/ήταν *Made In Japan (*εξ ολοκλήρου*)*, θέλει προσπάθεια για να το χαλάσεις.

----------


## Gaou

δεν λεω χρήστο ότι δεν χαλανε . εχω περασει απο όλες τις μαρκες . η μιτσουμπιση δεν συγκαταλεγεται στις αξιοπιστες καθότι οι νεωτερισμοι αποδειχθηκαν μπουμεραγκ. Αν ομως κοιταξεις ψηφοφοριες χρηστών θα δεις ότι τα πρωτα που φιγουραρουν με ελαχιστες ως καθόλου βλάβες ηταν η τογιοτα και η νισσαν. 

φυσικα πρώτα στις λιστες ειναι τα γερμανικα. εγώ πάντως απο γερμανικα εχω πολλες κακες εμπειρίες και πολλές φορες εκνευριστικά απλα πράγματα που μπορουν να σε εξοργισουν

εχω χρησιμοποιησει subaru - toyota - nissan - vw - yamaha - kawasaki - suzuki - jawa - aprilia - honda. το τωρινο μου αμαξι ειναι Vw και ο μονος λογος που το αγορασα ειναι ότι δεν εφτανα τα γιαπωνεζικα.

δεν ειμαι κολλημενος αλλα νομιζω ότι ποτε οι ευρωπαιοι δεν θα φτασουν τους γιαπωνεζους στην αξιοπιστια, καθοτι η δευτερη θεση σου ασκει ασφυκτική πιεση με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεις να αποδώσεις. αυτο τουλαχιστον ειμαι σιγουρος ότι εχει παθει η vw και η opel

----------


## moutoulos

Γερμανικά ?.

Ποιοτικά ναι, αξιόπιστα όχι. Ένα ποιοτικό αυτοκίνητο δεν 
σημαίνει οτι είναι και αξιόπιστο Όπως και το αντίθετο ...

----------


## george Mp

Ποιο Ιαπωνικο μπορεις να το πιεσεις χωρις να σε σκοτωσει για να χαλασει;Εχουν πολυ δυναμη; στριβουν; φρεναρουν; μη λεμε και οτι θελουμε, ο λογος που δεν χαλανε ειναι γιατι απλα δεν μπορεις να το πιεσεις, οσο για βλαβες αρκετες απλα στα γιαπονεζικα δεν χαλασε ''ετυχε'', και σε ενα πραγμα που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι πως καταφερε η Τογιοτα κεντρομηχανο αυτοκινητο και να μην ''στεκεται'' (mr 2)δεν συζηταμε βεβαια στην πρωτη φουρνια που εκαιγε πιο πολυ λαδι παρα βενζινη.Αυτα τα υβρικα που εχουν κανει ανακλυση γιατι γινανε καμποσα ατυχηματα γιατι λεει δεν φρεναρανε και φαγανε και κατι προστιμα ζορικα στην Αμερικη και αυτο φανταζομαι ετυχε, δεν χαλασανε, τουλαχιστον το volvo μπορει να χαλαει καποιες φορες και αδικαιολογητα αλλα και στριβει και φρεναρει.

----------


## chrisrer

λεβεντες δεν ανοιξα το θεμα για να συγκρινουμε ποια ειναι τα καλυτερα αμαξια και να ερθουμε σε λογομαχια.............να μην ξεφευγουμε απο την συζητηση........δικια μου αποψη ολα σκατα ειναι και αν το παρεις αναλογικα τα λεφτα που πληρωνεις για την αγορα ενος αυτοκινητου με τις ζημιες που βγαζουν και τα εξοδα τους ειναι τελειως αχρηστα.........καποτες ημουν πολυ φαν του αυτοκινητου αλλα πλεον εχω ξενερωσει.......

----------


## moutoulos

> Ποιο Ιαπωνικο μπορεις να το πιεσεις χωρις να σε σκοτωσει για να χαλασει;Εχουν πολυ δυναμη; στριβουν; φρεναρουν; μη λεμε και οτι θελουμε, ο λογος που δεν χαλανε ειναι γιατι απλα δεν μπορεις να το πιεσεις, οσο για βλαβες αρκετες απλα στα γιαπονεζικα δεν χαλασε ''ετυχε'', και σε ενα πραγμα που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι πως καταφερε η Τογιοτα κεντρομηχανο αυτοκινητο και να μην ''στεκεται'' (mr 2)δεν συζηταμε βεβαια στην πρωτη φουρνια που εκαιγε πιο πολυ λαδι παρα βενζινη.Αυτα τα υβρικα που εχουν κανει ανακλυση γιατι γινανε καμποσα ατυχηματα γιατι λεει δεν φρεναρανε και φαγανε και κατι προστιμα ζορικα στην Αμερικη και αυτο φανταζομαι ετυχε, δεν χαλασανε, τουλαχιστον το volvo μπορει να χαλαει καποιες φορες και αδικαιολογητα αλλα και στριβει και φρεναρει.



Γιώργο μπερδεύεις άσχετα πράγματα. Μίλησα για μηχανική αξιοπιστία  σε αυτοκίνητα που *κατασκευάζονται
*και* συναρμολογούνται* στην Ιαπωνία. Δεν μίλησα για Αγγλικές και Τούρκικες Corolla. Μην στέκεσαι σε μερικά
"πειραματικά" αυτοκίνητα που βγήκαν σε περιορισμό αριθμό. Η ουσία είναι το θέμα.

Θα συμφωνήσω ... δεν έχουν το σπιρτόζικο  στυλ κάποιων Ευρωπαϊκών. Το αν τα πιέσεις μπορεί να σε σκοτώσουν
δεν θα το κρίνω εγώ, αλλά ούτε και εσύ φαντάζομαι.

Δεν λέμε οτι θέλουμε. Στηρίζομαι σε προσωπικές εμπειρίες μου (έχω αλλάξει καμιά 10 αριά αμάξια). Ορκίστηκα
να μην ξαναπάρω Ευρωπαϊκό αυτοκίνητο. Έκανα όμως το "λάθος" και ξανα-πήρα ένα πριν 4 χρόνια (Skoda Yeti).
Με έχουν ταράξει στην ανάκληση, και με έχει ταράξει το αυτοκίνητο στα "φτερνίσματα". Όλο κάτι του φταίει. Με
αποκορύφωμα (ανάκληση) αυτό της καδένας (αλλαγή). Και σκέψου το πήρα γιαυτό τον λόγο. Επειδή είχε καδένα
... και οχι ιμάντα. Όλα αυτά στα 20000 χλμ περίπου (τότε).

Είχα και ένα Jimny κάποτε. Οχι το Cabrio (Ισπανικό), αλλά το Hard Top (ιαπωνικό) σαν δεύτερο ή τρίτο, το οποίο
κράτησα 6 χρόνια και έκανα 115000 χλμ. Ποτέ δεν "φταρνίστηκε". Πραγματικά με είχε νευριάσει η αξιοπιστία του.

Οι Ιάπωνες οτι και να φτιάξουνε βάζουν τον πήχη απλά στην κορυφή. Αποτυχία ισούται με αυτοκτονία για αυτούς. 
Είναι η κουλτούρα τους βλέπεις. Ας μην μιλήσουμε για ηλεκτρονικά (Πχ HiFi) ... "Made In Japan".

Φιλικά
Greg




Υ.Γ. Χρήστο σορρυ βρε φίλε για τις Off-Topic. Απλά μερικές "πινελιές" στο θέμα σου. Θεώρησε το διάλειμμα  :Smile: .

----------


## xsterg

> Έκανα όμως το "λάθος" και ξανα-πήρα ένα πριν 4 χρόνια (Skoda Yeti).
> Είχα και ένα Jimny κάποτε. 
> Φιλικά
> Greg



φιλε γρηγορη,
πραγματικα θα ορκιζομουν οτι ... δουλευουμε μαζι με αυτα που ειπες. ειναι ενας συναδελφος που ειχε ενα jimny και εδω και 3-4 χρονια ενα yeti. και ειναι στην πατρα. τι να πω, τυχαιο?

----------


## moutoulos

> φιλε γρηγορη,
> πραγματικα θα ορκιζομουν οτι ... δουλευουμε μαζι με αυτα που ειπες. ειναι ενας συναδελφος που ειχε ενα jimny και εδω και 3-4 χρονια ενα yeti. και ειναι στην πατρα. τι να πω, τυχαιο?



 :Huh: 

Τι? ΠΜ γρήγορα να δω ποιός είμαι ...
Μήπως είμαι εγώ αυτός ???

 :Biggrin:

----------

